# OOC: Team Baldy's Tales From The Old Bald One-Eyed Salty Red Dog Tavern!!



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

This is the OOC thread for Team Baldy - if you're in Team Salty, stay out!

IC thread is here.


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2005)

Tavern map:




(Click for enbigment)


----------



## khavren (May 26, 2005)

Can we get a link to the IC thread for us?


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Can we get a link to the IC thread for us?




Sure thing, it's in the first post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2005)

Most shiny.


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Most shiny.




Huh?


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

*Important Announcement*

I like to play very openly, in that the players should be allowed to fine tune their characters as they get going. So, as you all play a bit and get the overall feel of the adventure and your own characters, feel free to make minor adjustments like changing skills or equipment, or maybe a _slight_ change in ability scores, but please OK everything through me. I want you to be as happy as possible with your characters so this game will be fun for everyone. Once we get the adventure well-established, maybe after a couple of minor events or encounters and you've had a chance to flex your guys' muscles, so to speak, I'll ask for final tweaks and then we'll lock 'em in then. Sound good?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

Just a quick note - I'll be out of town for two days.

-Hyp.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 15, 2005)

I have reappeared from the adventure of which I went on...of which i'll say that the scariest ride there was It's a small world...ugh...I swear that ride will be the death of me


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 15, 2005)

Agrajag said:
			
		

> I have reappeared from the adventure of which I went on...of which i'll say that the scariest ride there was It's a small world...ugh...I swear that ride will be the death of me




Welcome back!  You're just in time to smash some goblin heads.


----------



## Jarlaxale (Jun 15, 2005)

*To DM*

[sblock] OOC: Havent anounced to others but I have a new name.....it is.....Gorge.[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 19, 2005)

I apologize for my lack of posting, but now that I've got a house closing and a young'un's birthday out of the way, I should be back on track.

Can I get a quick check in to see who's still around?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

Still Alive.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 24, 2017)

I miss this game.


----------

